# meCoffee revive



## Portafiltre (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello,

You all should see this:

https://mecoffee.nl/blog/the-straw-which-broke-me-and-mecoffees-back/#comment-1426

Take care,

Portafiltre


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

So slightly scared I bought one, and I have to say Jan responded quickly and shipped the next day. Installation was easy and took about an hour for all steps. One day in its working really well and has dramatically improved my coffee (especially my girlfriend's coffee).. hopefully it will stay that way.


----------

